# Father wants me out! Im terrified!



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

My father is insisting that i leave home and stand on my own 2 feet...I am terrified..I can barely cope as it is but having the security of a roof over my head is all the security ive got right now...I cant work..im on disablity and this will not be enough to survive on...He has given me 2 weeks...I tried to talk to him about it and all he keeps saying is it is for my own good that he is doing me a favour...

My mother wont even get involved, she just says theres nothing i can do....Im gonna end up homeless because of this awful condition...It is my worst nightmare come true...

I have finally seen what he truly thinks of me now...I am just a burden to him...

Is this narcissism?


----------



## katiej (Jan 21, 2012)

Thats awful. Do They know How u feel


----------



## katiej (Jan 21, 2012)

Sounds very selfish on his part if he knows what u are goin thru. Thats abandoning u. And thats not fair. If Ur not well Ur not well


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

They choose to ignore my condition katiej...It has always been like that...Im going through horrible depression and anxiety and DP at the moment..Im actually having alot of suicidal thoughts...

My mother and father have never been supportive of me when im feeling ill...They just pretend nothing is happening..I have had to cope with all this practically alone most of my life...They have no patience when it comes to this and they dont want to listen to whats going on for me...Never have!


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Ive actually been told on numerous occassions by my parents "What are we supposed to do"


----------



## katiej (Jan 21, 2012)

thats truly horrific and must be so so hard. do u have support from others at all? i have the complete opposite and i cannot imagine being without them. im 23 and i think if i was 50 and having a hard time they would go to the depths to do anything for me.

thats very selfish of them and u need to know that its not right. know ur self that what ur feeling is valid. they are the wrong ones. I can understand feeling suicidal because of all this. heck dp alone will do that to u.

think logically and know that u can cope. have u broken down to them and really cried in despair. do they still ignore this? do u have another family member or friend u could stay with ? thats so hard and im so sorry. if u ever wanna talk im here. But dont let the feeling of hopelessness consume u. U wont let urself be homeless or fall to pieces. ur stronger than that.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

My mental health is nothing to them...Its take a tablet and ull be aright or go see your therapist and ull be fine...They fob me off...They simply cant comprehend the hell i go through and so they pretend its not a real problem...I cant cope anymore...I cant work..cant take stress..have practically no money..my hobbies to them are an annoyance..Their attitude is your old enough now to take care of urself, our job is done......I have no friends or family to lean on....


----------



## katiej (Jan 21, 2012)

go out and make some friends. there are other options. dont give up. its a hard situation u are in thats for sure... yes maybe u are old enough. so am i. but right now i dont feel it and im like a frightend child because of this dp . so u need to explain that to them. when ur well again u will go out and take care of urself. but they are ur parents and will always be. its their job to stil love u.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

I broke down earlier on today and the attitutude i got was Whats Wrong With You Now? instead of are you ok?

I dont know whether i should put up with this anymore or fight back...The confusion is awful!


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

They make it out that its my own fault i developed this condition and take no responsibility....


----------



## Sa-lB (Jul 16, 2013)

I was kicked out of my house by my Mum and Step-dad when I was going through a really bad time and even though it was really horrible at the time and made everything 100 times worse. I think it made me a better, stronger person.

I still have dp and panic attacks but that house and my Mum were my crutch and she still are to some extent, but I now know that I can 'survive' in the world on my own if I really really have to.

Do you think maybe they are just saying it to try and give you the kick up the backside* they* think you need?. It's completely out of order if they make you homeless though, I at least had somewhere to go.

If you think about it maybe it could be a blessing in disguise?.

I'm sorry you're having a bad time, I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks Sa-IB...

And thanks katiej...

Its nice to know people are understanding....

Its probably all just happened at a bad time...I have been feeling really ill lately with my DP and this was just the worst news to hear....


----------



## Sa-lB (Jul 16, 2013)

Do you have anywhere to stay just incase they do make you homeless?

Maybe getting something in place or phoning up some homeless charities or citizens advice (don't know if you have that in Ireland) would be the best thing to do right now, just in case.


----------



## katiej (Jan 21, 2012)

eddy. im also from ireland,. where do u live ~?


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

I live in clondalkin in dublin


----------



## katiej (Jan 21, 2012)

I Live in finglas dublin


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Small world..and here's me thinking I'm the only one in Ireland with this crazy condition..do you get any good help in Dublin for ur condition? I'm yet to find any..just free mental health care..but it's crap..they just write prescriptions for meds and send me on my way


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Thank god after a long chat with my Dad he has seen the light...Finally i got through to him about not being well...He was much more understanding this time...And of course magically the DP and depression and anxiety have lifted to a bareable degree...

It just reiterates in me the fact that any kind of stress knocks me for six....

And this was very stressful...

Thanks guys for your support!

Im doing bettter now


----------



## katiej (Jan 21, 2012)

thats great news pal!


----------

